
EFF Statement on Glenn Greenwald Charges - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/01/eff-statement-on-greenwald-charges
======
mikece
It's curious and sad that journalists are having to use the same or similar
tools -- Tor, e2e encrypted, zero-knowledge chat and file transfer services --
as child pornographers or organized crime and to hide from the same people:
agents of the government. Without journalists doing what they do then there's
little to stop these over-stepping government agents from imposing digital
tyranny.

~~~
ta999999171
Hence the crackdown.

